# k-lo86 Memorial poem i wrote for Madison



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

Well it was easier than i thought, you gave me a very good and clear descrition of her. I hope you like it and if you need or want anything to be changed just ask i don't mind at all!

Here it is.

*Our Sweet Madison Kitty*
You will always be remembered
For your sweet personality and your Spunk.
We will forever miss the feel of your beautiful soft fur
And your sweet purr.
We knew that when we looked into your gorgeous green eyes
That you knew you were very loved and precious
To all of us.
You were and always will be 
Our sweet Madison Kitty.
You loved sleeping in the strangest places
Like the sink and in the shower after mama was done.
Papa and Mama miss you dearly
And we know one day we will meet again.
We know you are in a better place.
Now you can chase the birds
And all the other animals 
That you saw through our window.
Mama misses you being wrapped around her head
As she sleeps at night.
That sweet meow will always be missed.
Oh our sweet Madison Kitty.
We are so sorry that a piece of string
Was the reason for all of your pain.
You were so very young and we are so sorry that 
Your life was cut so short.
You will forever be loved 
And in our hearts
Our sweet Madison Kitty.

Mama, Papa, and the entire family,
Love and miss you very much!


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

Thank you so very much, I absolutely love it! Madison so very much appreciates it too. I am so glad that you are bringing the Madison memorial, that much closer to being done.


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

you are so welcome! I enjoyed doing it! I love writing poetry so it was no problem. I'm glad you like it!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful poem!


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Des, I try my best!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome! :wink:


----------

